#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Η ζωή συνεχίζεται

## advice4u

*Η κρίση και πως θα την αντιμετωπίσουμε*
Στο σημερινό μου σημείωμα θα αναφερθώ σε ένα θέμα που μας απασχολεί πιστεύω όλους , άλλους δραματικά και άλλους λιγότερο : Την οικονομική ,πολιτιστική , πολιτική , ανθρωπιστική , ιδεολογική κρίση και την κρίση αξιών που μαστίζουν την πατρίδα μας .

Όταν  ξεκίνησε αυτή η « κατάσταση» το 2008 , ένας φίλος μου ευρισκόμενος σε  δύσκολη κατάσταση και προ της πτώχευσης της επιχείρησης του μου είπε : *Φίλε η ζωή συνεχίζεται !*

Τελικά  πτώχευσε , έκλεισε την επιχείρηση του και όταν τον είδα μετά από λίγο  καιρό , ενώ περίμενα ότι θα έβλεπα ένα δυστυχισμένο άνθρωπο , μου είπε  πάλι : *Φίλε η ζωή συνεχίζεται !*

Είχε βρει τρόπους , αντί να πέσει στην μιζέρια και στη δυστυχία, να επιβιώσει , πιστεύοντας ότι θα έρθουν καλλίτερες μέρες .

Έτσι λοιπόν αποφάσισα και εγώ να σας γράψω αυτό το γράμμα συνεισφέροντας  όπως μπορώ στην ανόρθωση της ψυχολογικής μας κατάστασης προτάσσοντας το  παράδειγμα αυτού του ανθρώπου και εξειδικεύοντας το στην περίπτωση του  επαγγέλματος μας . που είχε ήδη υποστεί έντονα πλήγματα : Συνάδελφοι η ζωή συνεχίζεται !

Πολλοί θα συνεχίζουν να ανοίγουν νέες επιχειρήσεις και να χρειάζονται άδειες λειτουργίας .

Πολλοί γονείς θα συνεχίζουν να θέλουν να γράψουν στα παιδιά τους την περιουσία τους και επομένως θα χρειάζονται σχέδια και πίνακες ποσοστών και πιστοποιητικά νομιμότητας. 

Πολλοί θα συνεχίζουν να πουλούν και να αγοράζουν και θα χρειάζονται πιστοποιητικά ενεργειακής απόδοσης .

Πολλοί  θα συνεχίζουν να χρειάζονται ανακαίνιση και διαρρύθμιση της κατοικίας  τους ή του καταστήματος τους και πιθανά άδεια αλλαγής χρήσης ή άδεια  διαρρύθμισης.

Πολλοί θα χρειάζονται ακόμα  διαφορές εργασίες που απαιτούν τη συμμέτοχη μηχανικού , όπως τακτοποίηση  αυθαίρετων , συμμετοχή στο πρόγραμμα εξοικονομώ κατ’ οίκον , κλειδιά  Ε.Ο.Τ. , κ.λπ. , ακόμα και σε αυτή την κατάσταση .

Αυτό που χρειαζόμαστε τη στιγμή αυτή είναι να διατηρήσουμε την ψυχραιμία μας και την αλληλεγγύη μας !

*Η ΖΩΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ*

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, αλλά υπάρχει ένα "*αλλά*"!

Η ζωή συνεχίζεται και οι πολίτες θα εξακολουθούν να ζητούν υπηρεσίες μηχανικού *αλλά* όχι στο βαθμό που συνέβαινε τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, τα χρόνια της οικονομικής, έστω και εύθραυστης όπως αποδείχθηκε, ευμάρειας.

Ως αποτέλεσμα, χιλιάδες συνάδελφοι δεν θα έχουν επαρκές αντικείμενο εργασίας για να τους θρέψει και θα κληθούν είτε να *μεταναστεύσουν*, όπως έκαναν ήδη χιλιάδες νέοι κυρίως συνάδελφοι, είτε να *αλλάξουν αντικείμενο εργασίας*.

Βέβαια, οφείλουμε να είμαστε αισιόδοξοι γιατί δεν έχει νόημα το αντίθετο, το να είμαστε πεσιμιστές και γκρινιάρηδες, αλλά η αισιοδοξία και η καλή διάθεση δεν φτάνει. Πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθούμε, να πράξουμε και όχι να δεχόμαστε μοιρολατρικά τα γεγονότα ως μη αναστρέψιμα.

Όπως άλλωστε είπες αγαπητέ συνάδελφε, "η ζωή συνεχίζεται".

----------


## advice4u

Το νοημα της αναρτησης μου αγαπητε συναδελφε ηταν να τονωθει το ηθικο των συναδελφων . Ολα τα αλλα που γραφεις ειναι γνωστα !

----------


## Xάρης

Καλά κάνεις και προσπαθείς να ανυψώσεις το ηθικό.
Νομίζω όμως ότι θα συμφωνήσεις ότι θα πρέπει ταυτόχρονα να είμαστε ρεαλιστές και προσαρμοστικοί.
Αυτό μπορεί σε σένα να ακούγεται κοινότοπο, "γνωστό" όπως το χαρακτηρίζεις, φοβάμαι όμως ότι πολλοί εθελοτυφλούν, πιστεύουν ότι θα μας σώσει τελευταία στιγμή ο από μηχανής θεός και το αποτέλεσμα είναι να μην κάνουν τίποτα για να αντιμετωπίσουν την κατάσταση.

----------


## asak

Το αλλά που περιέγραψες Χάρη δεν είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου η οικονομική καθαυτή κρίση που περνάμε τα τελευταία χρόνια. Είναι μία από τις παθογένειες της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας που πολύ εύκολα ξεσκεπάστηκαν τα χρόνια της κρίσης. Και στο δικό μας κλάδο, όπως και συ σωστά ανέφερες, η παθογένεια αυτή μεταφράζεται στις *χιλιάδες των συναδέλφων.
*Νομίζω ότι ο τελευταίος από τους μηχανής θεός που πολύ πίστευαν έως και σήμερα ότι θα αλλάξει τα πράγματα μας τέλειωσε κι αυτός. Και υπονοώ τη κυβέρνηση Σύριζα με τους Βαρουφάκηδές του. Ήρθε η ώρα, όλοι να αναλογιστούμε και προπάντων οι πολιτικοί της χώρας ότι η κατάσταση είναι κρίσιμη και μόνο με σκληρή δουλειά, προσαρμογή και υψηλό ηθικό θα μπορέσουμε  να ανορθωθούμε.

Πράγματι, advise4u η ανάρτησή μου πέρα από τον εμψυχωτικό της χαρακτήρα είναι άκρως ρεαλιστική.

----------


## Xάρης

Η μείωση της πίτας των μηχανικών είναι αποτέλεσμα της οικονομικής κρίσης.
Εξαιτίας αυτής έχουν μειωθεί τα δημόσια έργα.
Έχουν μειωθεί και οι ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις στον χώρο των κατασκευών, ανακαινίσεων κ.λπ..

Επομένως, αφού μειώθηκε η πίτα θα πρέπει είτε να μειωθούν τα στόματα που τρέφονται απ' αυτή τη συγκεκριμένη πίτα είτε να μειωθεί το κομμάτι της πίτας που λαμβάνει το κάθε στόμα.
Πόσο όμως να μειωθεί το κομμάτι. Υπάρχουν ανελαστικές ανάγκες που δεν επιτρέπουν μείωση πέρα από ένα όριο.
Άρα θα πρέπει να μειωθούν τα στόματα, δηλαδή οι μηχανικοί που απασχολούνται σε αντικείμενο μηχανικού στην Ελλάδα.

Μία λύση είναι φυσικά η εξωστρέφεια. Η οποία μεταφράζεται είτε σε μετανάστευση είτε σε εξαγωγή υπηρεσιών με έδρα την Ελλάδα.
Η Ελλάδα όμως δεν παρέχει ούτε κατά διάνοια το ιδανικό επιχειρηματικό κλίμα.
Άρα η μετανάστευση παραμένει η μόνη λύση για πάρα πολλούς συναδέλφους και περισσότερο τους νεότερους.

Υπάρχει βέβαια και η αλλαγή αντικειμένου εργασίας.
Ως μηχανικοί έχουμε μάθει να σκεφτόμαστε ορθολογικά, έχουμε αναλυτική σκέψη και πολλοί ικανότητες διοίκησης.
Γνώσεις, εμπειρίες και ικανότητες που είναι χρήσιμες σε άλλους τομείς της ελληνικής οικονομίας που έχουν καλύτερες προοπτικές. Τέτοιοι τομείς είναι ο τουρισμός, η αγροτική οικονομία, οι επιχειρήσεις υψηλής τεχνολογίας.
Αν όμως δεν αλλάξει η αντιμετώπιση του επιχειρείν από την ελληνική πολιτεία, δεν πρόκειται ούτε αυτοί οι τομείς να προκόψουν.

----------


## advice4u

αγαπητε asak συμφωνω μαζι σου και πιστευω οτι καποια στιγμη το συμπιεσμενο ελατηριο θα τιναχθει προς τα πανω . Ειμαι φυσει αισιοδοξος , αλλα υπαρχουν πολλοι παραγοντες που πρεπει να συνδυασθουν για να συμβει αυτο και σημαντικοτερος απο ολους ο ψυχολογικος και να αρχισει να κυλαει σε τροχια αναπτυξης η οικονομια!

----------

